# Campbell Lake Preserve-Report



## ThePeaches289 (Nov 12, 2013)

Went out to Campbell yesterday evening from around 6-9. I got a nice size crappie on the second cast and a smaller striper right after that on the south lake. Had a monster strike but bit my BIG JOSHY in half and spat the hook. Both fish caught were using a green-pumpkin BIG JOSHY minnow.
Also fished the North East lake and didn't get anything. A guy close by on the North East lake landed about 6-8 crappie within an hour (8-9 ish). He kept everyone, a lot looked small.


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

I was there that day on my Kayak with a friend and i think i know the guy you are talking about. We ended up catching 5 or 6 nice size gills, but we were only half-heartedly fishing to be honest. we did see a guy land a small channel cat.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Did you guys notice the lakes are breached again, I heard many of the lakes and river flow together now? I havent been there since this Winter.


----------



## ThePeaches289 (Nov 12, 2013)

Tom 513 said:


> Did you guys notice the lakes are breached again, I heard many of the lakes and river flow together now? I havent been there since this Winter.


I only fished the South and North East lake. The south was breached in one particular area. Idk about the other lakes besides those two.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

yeah there has always been access from the river, but I heard some of the lakes are falling apart.


----------



## Streamhawk (Apr 25, 2008)

Are these the lakes right next to the WWR??? If so, I have fished in the one lake that has direct access to the WWR. I did hook a big large mouth once in that lake on a crank bait.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

fished there never caught nothing i call it the dead sea


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

Does anyone know the level of whitewater right now?


----------



## TRAILGATOR (Jul 3, 2011)

Went there on Mother's Day Evening and caught 6 of these guys in an hour


----------



## TRAILGATOR (Jul 3, 2011)

leftfordead88 said:


> Does anyone know the level of whitewater right now?


I heard that they have open the dam to release some water and Brookville got crushed last night with rain, so I imagine that it will be up a bit.


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

Tom 513 said:


> yeah there has always been access from the river, but I heard some of the lakes are falling apart.



All of this is news to me and I've been fishing the WWR and CLP for 10 years now.....


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

leftfordead88 said:


> Does anyone know the level of whitewater right now?


check this site http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=iln&gage=BRKI3

Co-Angler a guy who works for Me and lives in Harrison had mentioned the lakes were beached due to some of the heavy rains we have had, but then again he also just got a new pair of glasses, so who knows? We will be kyacking the Whitewater Monday not sure if we will do the Brookville end or the Harrison end, Smallies and/or Whites are the target


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

One of the lakes is breached, allowing access to the river. that lake is also connected to a different lake by a small channel.


----------

